# not clearing?



## bigwheel (Nov 26, 2010)

my first batch in the carbouy is not clearing.. iused a scuppernong slurry havent tried it yet and degassed. also added fruit pectin. bought a filter system will this help?it looks like consentrate.


----------



## Julie (Nov 26, 2010)

What are you making? We can not help you without knowing what you made, all that you put into it, how much you put into it, how big and what steps you have taken so far


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 26, 2010)

bigwheel said:


> my first batch in the carbouy is not clearing.. iused a scuppernong slurry havent tried it yet and degassed. also added fruit pectin. bought a filter system will this help?it looks like consentrate.



Hmmmmmmm..... being in the Skeeter Pee thread, I assume you are working on a batch of Skeeter Pee? 

First off.... you say you added fruit pectin. Ummmmm... that would be bad and could be your problem if that's what you used. To treat a pectin haze, you want pectic enzyme which is designed to eliminate fruit pectin. If you added fruit pectin by mistake, you've actually exasperated the pectin problem. 

Filtering usually isn't an easy fix to this problem. 

How long has the batch been in the carboy waiting to clear?

What is the approximate temperature of this batch?


----------



## Julie (Nov 26, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Hmmmmmmm..... being in the Skeeter Pee thread, I assume you are working on a batch of Skeeter Pee?



LOL, Alright that's right I didn't bother to read where the thread was coming from, busted. Dam Lon you are just to observant.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2010)

Ive been nailed for that one 2, its the only thread thats self explanatory! You need to clear it with a fining agent first/ The wine should basically be clear before you filter it. Even though its clear if it as not been sitting about 6-8 months there will almost always be very fine sediment in there and thats what filtering is for so you dont have that fine layer of sediment in your bottles. I recommend using SuperKleer KC to clear your wine.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 26, 2010)

went on and filtered the pee and my filter clogged up so i stopped my vacucum pump and it puked some oil in the clear pee. well a beautiful gold.so got half of it contaminated...the filter works great but i messed it up...thanks for the replys.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 26, 2010)

lon its been in 2weeks in a carbouy,its about 68 to 70 here i might start on another batch will try to check and see if i put a pectin or ?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2010)

Thats what I was saying, You should not filter a cloudy wine. Thats one main reason why I dont recommend the vacuum pumps that use oil.


----------



## Arne (Nov 27, 2010)

Get some kind of stop and add to the vacuum pump setup. Install it where all of your hardware is installed into the pump. When shutting things down, shut the stop (valve) off first.. Will seperate the oil from your work. No more problems. Then you can shut the pump down. Make sure when opening it back up you have a decent vacuum on the oil or the oil will suck back to the vacuum in your wine work. Arne. Hope this made sense to you.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 28, 2010)

thanks i understand .i have been having a chamber or a mason jar with a in and out between the vacum pump and the wine usally as i was degassing but omittedso the first batch of pee was half ruined.thanks


----------

